# goat edible plants



## that's*satyrical (Dec 8, 2011)

What would be a good thing to plant for the goaties to chow on? The land is wooded right now so it would have to grow in shade & not be too picky about soil. Something that will flourish without much help, be perennial & replenish itself would be ideal.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 8, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> What would be a good thing to plant for the goaties to chow on? The land is wooded right now so it would have to grow in shade & not be too picky about soil. Something that will flourish without much help, be perennial & replenish itself would be ideal.


RTG asked about Ivy, and I found this. 

This is a list of what's not good for goats.  

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/87/87-2/plants_toxic_to_goats.html

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 8, 2011)

Surprised to see clover on the list of don'ts. Thought that was a good plant for goats to eat??


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 8, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Surprised to see clover on the list of don'ts. Thought that was a good plant for goats to eat??


In this article, clover doesn't harm goats.    I guess it depends on what stage clover is in.

K

http://www.acga.org.au/goatnotes/C001.php



> Sometimes there is no green grass, or it is too short for goats to easily graze. Some species of grass have low nutritive value even when they are green (like tussocks or some tropical grasses). Sometimes the goats cannot help eating other material, like dead grass mixed with the growing green grass leaves. Sometimes goats prefer to eat other more easily grazed plants. *Goats tend to select away from growing clovers but there is no evidence that clovers are harmful to goats. In my studies, when grazing pressure was increased, goats ate clover without harm and from late spring, when the clover flowered and matured, goats ate dry clover pasture.
> *


----------



## elevan (Dec 8, 2011)

Clover (Red and white) is fine for goats.  My entire pasture is covered in it and the goats eat it most of the year.  My hay is an orchard grass / clover / alfalfa mix.

The clover that is a problem is Alsike Clover (Trifolium hybridum) when it is wilted...at that time it can be a bloat hazzard.


----------



## mek (Dec 9, 2011)

I have no idea as I don't own goats but maybe

Raspberries,

Strawberries, 

Roses... 

Snow peas

chokos

sweet potato? (not sure on that one) 

Pumpkin shoots

My point of view is: if you had nothing to eat and you are willing to stirfry it and eat it/ rub on your under arm and it doesnt cause red marks its "safeish"

I think Raspberries is a good one as I put the pot on the ground and now we have a raspberry hedge with the pot still not in the ground. Its just pretty thorny...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 9, 2011)

So after reading this, you need to KNOW your herd to KNOW what to feed them.

Gotcha.

K


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 9, 2011)

Goats LOVE thorny plants!  Raspberries, Blackberries and roses don't stand a chance with a goat   Neither do strawberries, snow peas, or pumpkin in any form.  I have no idea on chokos or sweet potato.  I've never fed them those.


----------



## elevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Wilted strawberry leaves can pose a problem.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 9, 2011)

Wilted plants of many species can be a problem.  Most legume plants, if still growing (in the ground anyway) if frozen, will produce toxins.  Certain clovers are high in phytoestrogens and can interfere with reproduction.  The goat digestive tract can tolerate small amounts of many plants that would make other animals sick; but you should still try to make sure they are getting the best diet possible. 

 Because plant species, soil quality, latitude and climate is quite variable the best bet for anyone is to contact their local agricultural extension agent.  In the U.S, usually they are available through the county.  They will know what is best for your region. They can  tell you what to grow, how to plant it, and even where to get the best prices on seed and things like that.

I have thorny plants: rose and blackberries, annd strawberries (not the thorny ones) and the goats only occasionally nibble on them.  I enjoy flowers and lots of berries every year.  Goats are browsers.  They will sample almost anything growing but I yet to have them destroy anything (Ha Ha, now they will destroy something!) 

The plant parts (leaves, stems) of the solanaceae family: peppers, tomatoes, potatoes, sweet potatoes, petunias, are generally bad for goats.  But the fruit itself, the tomato or the pepper is ok.

So, Satyrical:  generally speaking, Almost anywhere brassicaceae family grows well.  This would be wild radish, mustard, turnips, parsnips.  Other plants would be Chickweed, plantain (not the "banana" but a broad leafed low growing plant) sometimes called tonic plantain, and then legumes like clover, vetch and cow peas.  They all want some sun so again your best bet is to consult the local expert.  Let us know what you find out!


----------

